# Need Recommendations on speaker setup with Denon X4000



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

I've went through the Audyssey setup for my 7.1 layout and I'm not sure if i need to do any manual adjustments on the speaker config and crossover freq. This is what i have and the settings it put them on.

Fronts Paradigm Studios 100 Large Spkr at 60Hz
Center Paradigm Studio Small Spkr at 240Hz
Surr Polk Audio Small Spkr at 60hz
Rear Surr SprCraft Aim Small Spkr at 60hz

Subwoofer mode at LFE+Main 

I need some recommendations if I should keep it this way to get the best sound or should i do some changes and if so what should they be.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hmmm, its odd that it set your crossover on the centre at 240Hz
May I ask how you had the Audyssey mic positioned? Did you use a tripod at ear level and measure more than 6 positions?


----------



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

Yes I did use the tripod and up to 8 positions i believe. I also thought that one was very strange.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Try running it again but this time only do readings within a foot of each other doing basically a small rectangle of multiple readings right around the center listening position.


----------



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Try running it again but this time only do readings within a foot of each other doing basically a small rectangle of multiple readings right around the center listening position.


I will do that but if it fixes that issue and I get the same results for the others should I leave it or maybe select the fronts as small speaker and set them all to 80hz on the cross? over


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, 80Hz would be ideal and yes also set as small for the fronts even though they can go fairly low let the sub do what its meant to do and take a load off the amp.


----------



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Yes, 80Hz would be ideal and yes also set as small for the fronts even though they can go fairly low let the sub do what its meant to do and take a load off the amp.


As far as the subwoofer mode should I use the LFE or LFE+MAIN?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Use LFE only.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

+tony. 
The times I've tried it, resulted in muddy bass. Some users swear by it, but in my room I swear AT it. Try to compare and see what your ears say. I think you'll prefer LFE only.


----------



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Use LFE only.


OK I'll redo the calibration and make sure speakers are configured like they should be along with the crossover frequency.


----------



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Hmmm, its odd that it set your crossover on the centre at 240Hz
> May I ask how you had the Audyssey mic positioned? Did you use a tripod at ear level and measure more than 6 positions?


I tried the calibration and everything went through fine and this was the results. 

Fronts large 
Center small 240hz
Surr small 60hz 
Rears small 40hz

So I went ahead and changed the fronts to small and all speakers at 80Hz using LFE as subwoofer mode. 

I'm not sure why the center keeps setting it to 240hz should I be worried even though I manually set it to 80hz? I did notice one thing in that speaker and not sure if that could be the problem. Unlike my other paradigm speakers this one is missing the jumper bars that are used when wiring these up with signal wire could that have anything to do with it?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There you go, Yes, that speaker should also have the bi-amp bridge in place in order to connect the low and the highs together. without the bridge in place it is running only the highs it appears. You will need to run the setup again to properly eq that centre speaker.


----------



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> There you go, Yes, that speaker should also have the bi-amp bridge in place in order to connect the low and the highs together. without the bridge in place it is running only the highs it appears. You will need to run the setup again to properly eq that centre speaker.


Ok I'll have to find some online then run the setup again. Thanks for your help on this.


----------

